
33 Dramatic Predictions for 2030 - billconan
http://www.futuristspeaker.com/2013/12/33-dramatic-predictions-for-2030
======
AnimalMuppet
Some thoughts:

5 (Chinese space hotel): Not likely.

15 (stopping a hurricane): Less likely. Also, what are the consequences in
terms of reducing the spread of heat? Won't it just make the next hurricane
bigger?

17 (controlling gravity): No way.

18 (democracy viewed as inferior): Inferior to what? Yeah, sure, democracy is
lousy (and the current US election cycle doesn't fill one with much
enthusiasm), but what's _better_?

21 (only 5% of forest fires): That would be catastrophic, because the 5% of
fires would be _enormous_ , because smaller fires would not clear out the
fuel.

